# [solved] mouse freezes, please help

## Utsuho Reiuji

since some months, my mouse randomly freezes and remains unusable and I have no clue what is causing this...

At 1st, this happened rarely enough to be ignored, but recently, this happens more and more often.

Apparently, you can increase the chance of the mouse freezing up when playing a game (both wine and linux).

When unplugging the mouse and connecting it again, the process "khubd" goes disk sleep and I cannot even reboot my system anymore (need to hard reset).

Also, the mouse doesn't get any power after reconnecting it

my xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Evdev Mouse" "CorePointer"

    # InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Evdev Mouse"

    # Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    # Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Name" "Razer Razer Mamba"

    # Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    # Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    # Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I already tried to troubleshoot this and changed settings in my xorg and tested other things, but this problem simply doesn't go away...

Please help, this problem is driving me (and other users using this computer) nuts...Last edited by Utsuho Reiuji on Fri Aug 16, 2013 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

I found this and updated my bios also, but the mouse pointer still freezes at random intervals...[/url]

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

apparently, this also happens when using the live dvd which indicates that the cause is my hardware.

I suspect my motherboard; Read somewhere, that there were problems with nvidia chipsets.

I ordered a new board and will see if that fixes the problems and post my results.

Oh yes, if anyone wonders: my current motherboard is the Asus M4N98TD EVO

----------

## Logicien

Change the motherboard, a very radical method to resolv the problem.

So, I suppose you have test Xorg without a configuration file, and with the mouse and evdev drivers. In plus, I suppose you have tried to use the Gpm repeater with Xorg, /dev/gpmdata and test Xorg with and without Gpm started. Gpm itself was freezing the system in the console.

Finally, you have change the mouse for an other one and use the mouse in an other port and one with an other protocol (Usb, Ps2, serial) if available and everythings failed.

----------

## The Doctor

My 2 cents since this is off the unanswered list,

Observation: nvida does require an xorg config, but not one that extensive. You may be better off with a simpler one.

Second, are you possibly running out of memory? I have experienced mouse problems when the driver or something gets swapped out of memory. The mouse is unresponsive until it is retrieved from the disk. Nothing as serous as what you describe, but maybe there is a fault in your memory? Have you run memtest?

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> My 2 cents since this is off the unanswered list,
> 
> Observation: nvida does require an xorg config, but not one that extensive. You may be better off with a simpler one.
> 
> Second, are you possibly running out of memory? I have experienced mouse problems when the driver or something gets swapped out of memory. The mouse is unresponsive until it is retrieved from the disk. Nothing as serous as what you describe, but maybe there is a fault in your memory? Have you run memtest?

 

Hi Doc and Logicien,

@Logicien:

Yes, you're right. I had tried so many different things that listing them here would change my post to one of the tl:dr category..

At 1st, I wasn't even sure that it was a problem with hardware, but some sort of software failure. The fact that I had those freezes on Debian and the Gentoo live dvd using the same hardware confused me quite a bit.

I also tested several mice (all usb though) and apparently, the more buttons the mouse had, the earlier the freeze would occur.

@Doc:

My xorg.conf was at some point short, long, weird, I even tried the legacy configs via those special xorg files, but the outcome was always the same.

At some point, I suspected my RAM to be the cause, but my 8 GB rarely run out (if I use all my heavy programs, I usually have around half of it full with zero swap).

I did a memtest and there were no errors.

Yesterday, I installed the new motherboard which was a hell of work, especially since I trashed my kernel .config and had to configure it from scratch again.

So far, I didn't get any freezes, but I also didn't do the bravery test (hotline miami), yet...

I'm not entirely certain, but since the freezes occurred rather recently for the 1st time, I think that one of 2 things might have physically broken a capacitor:

I installed a new CPU cooler which was quite big and since it was an AM3 socket, I had to use force to get it onto it

Afterwards, I wanted to overclock my CPU, but due to the forceful installation, the front chassis vent was stuck (noticed it when installing my new motherboard). Even at lightly increased timings, the system was very unstable

Those are of course only speculations..

Tomorrow, I will test my system's current stability and post the results.

----------

## PaulBredbury

One thing to check is USB auto-suspend.

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> One thing to check is USB auto-suspend.

 

Hi Paul,

Tried that aswell, but no luck.

So far, I can confirm that the new motherboard works and no freezes occurred.

I'll consider this to be solved

----------

